# Help Jeremy pick out a dress...



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well since they were talking about dresses and thongs in the do u like Rick poll a few of us thought Jer might need help picking out a dress for his umm date later.. : Please submit your dress photos and voting will start later in the week. Say Thursday morning?? 

The first choice we have is a pink taffeta dress that I picked out..::









2nd choice is a black dress that Janis (justmejanis) found that she liked ::


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I honestly think the second one will accent my "figure" more.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jeremy seems so sensible I imagined more along the lines of the retro look for him.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I was thinking something like this....










or maybe this...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You must have some big Pec's!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Or perhaps a little more classic


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Kimm said:


> You must have some big Pec's!



LMAO... Kim maybe he's going to use umm falsies.??? lol or a padded dress????


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Or perhaps a little more classic



wow Steve.. you have great taste.. thats actually a pretty dress...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

There are some great dresses here but I am sticking with my submission. A little black dress is always a necessity for any wardrobe. Being a little on the brazen side it great if you can pull it off. I think Jeremy will look like quite the hottie in that little number...

I did not see Steve's selection. Hmmmm wonder why I couldn't view it?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, rick.....that's my fav.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok, rick.....that's my fav.....


It's similar to that one you have....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> It's similar to that one you have....


But it's much more modest....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick.. that is def a little black dress...lmao...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> But it's much more modest....


Yeah, I was gonna say...that one doesn't have the clear panties.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say...that one doesn't have the clear panties.....


:lol:

Wow.....what is wrong with us?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wow.....what is wrong with us?


pervs??? ::


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> pervs??? ::


Hey, you're the one who started the thread....you should have known where we'd take it.....  :


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea what you are talking about ... :311taunt-


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

So any more submissions in the help Jeremy pick out a dress campaign?? :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am thinking of just going over in the corner and being sick thinking about him in any of those. LOL

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

well hooch.. we could be asking for submissions for Ricks thong?? :::


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> well hooch.. we could be asking for submissions for Ricks thong?? :::


Want me to post pictures?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Want me to post pictures?


Just for Hooch.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

And forgive them if we have any cross-dressers here...


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Want me to post pictures?


LMFAO. Please Don't. Something are just better left to yourself! :


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Official Poll*

I can tell already that this decision is going to be too tough!:doh: I believe we'll have to have Jeremy model each of them so that we can choose. I think an official GRF poll is in order.:


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

My pick is the black number Rick found
Jeremy is sure to have all eyes on him in that
black strap dress


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here ya go - a saucy little number right from the movie set of Barbarella!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You posted a picture of Jane Fonda????????? What!!!!!!!!! I thought you were my friend. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

is that the best you guys can come up with : any more pics? before our "official" find jer a dress campaign ends tomorrow


----------

